# Speedtest Script



## HostUS-Alexander (May 16, 2013)

Hey 

Currently this is what i do for speed test's: Basicaly speedtest files and speedtest.net mini. 







Some providers have really nice fancy scripts, what scripts are these? What do you use?

Cheers


----------



## TruvisT (May 16, 2013)

cURL or wget files from major data centers with a custom script and then print out the speed times. I'm not really a fan of speedtest.


----------



## Asama (May 16, 2013)

Testfile script generator for speedtest.net files: http://testfiles.pw


----------



## Afterburst-Charlie (May 16, 2013)

Asama said:


> Testfile script generator for speedtest.net files: http://testfiles.pw


That is just nuts, crazy amount of test-locations.


----------



## Eased (May 16, 2013)

Wow nice find, bookmarked!


----------



## Lee (May 16, 2013)

Eased said:


> Wow nice find, bookmarked


 

Agreed, I am tempted to check every box and... Maybe not


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (May 16, 2013)

I perfer wgeting my test files from CDNs


----------



## Zach (May 16, 2013)

Here's what we're seeing with that one speedtest.net CLI script - http://www.speedtest.net/result/2710617415.png


----------



## udk (May 16, 2013)

testfiles.pw just uses all the speedtest.net locations. have a look at the script it generates and you'll see it just downloads a ~30MB image from each location you pick. example: wget http://speedtest.vodafone.co.uk/speedtest/random4000x4000.jpg -O /dev/null

You should also keep in mind that as the size is only 30MB you will not get a very accurate reading for fast connections.

Much easier/better (imo) to use https://github.com/sivel/speedtest-cli


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

testfiles.pw is interesting.  Good find.   Bigger files would be great


----------



## SkylarM (May 16, 2013)

ServerCubes said:


> Agreed, I am tempted to check every box and... Maybe not


So... many.... buttons.

Definately bookmarking this though. Great find!


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 16, 2013)

Someone convince me why I shouldn't run this script on my server.


----------



## Asama (May 19, 2013)

I've used it several times now, no problems and harmless.


----------

